# New to site ! just sharing



## cheeseunit (Jan 20, 2011)

Built this bike a while ago,just wanted to share.Gonna start a new project soon,so glad I discovered this site,great bikes!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 21, 2011)

wow. that's an awesome


----------



## cheeseunit (Jan 21, 2011)

image fail...Hopefully fixed!


----------



## mantaray06 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great bike cheeseunit. I like the seat covering. Can't wait to see your new project.


----------

